# All about the Gaming mouse...a Buyer's guide (Mouse-fi)



## Nocturnal310

Prologue: This is not the final version, need to change somethings....so watch out for updates! , I had posted this on other forums also and thought it might be relevant here too when i noticed some Gaming threads
  
  
  
  
  

*All you need to know about GAMING mouse*

 Like high end headphones which we term as 'real headphones'..there is a market for high end mouse also which are called 'gaming mouse'..mainly due to high performance, high built quality and ergonomic designing offering great control, more buttons for utility and overall a better experience..they are used by Gamers who rely a lot on their mouse for controlling the movement of crosshair and need to access several buttons in a second.

 Gaming mouse. The in-thing. The thing every Gamer wants these days & every newbie doesn’t fully understand.

 I am creating this guide for all new Gamers and those who are looking forward to buy a Gaming Mouse.

 I have to mention if you find yourself getting a new mouse every few months because they stop working..then you can also get a gaming mouse.


 Gaming is a field which demands exceptionally great products. Although for Casual Gaming you can do away with a $10 optical mouse. But once you reach a certain stage or notice you do lots of gaming or break a mouse every few months like i used to...its time to get a real mouse.

 The most important Gaming accessory is a Gaming mouse & hence I‘ll focus on Mouse only.

*Q.Why do I need Gaming mouse for Gaming?*
 This is an interesting question. First things first.You don't 'need' it, its something you 'want' because for basic usage, a regular optical mouse is more for enough, Gaming mouse like high end headphones are performance products.




 If you play FPS (First Person Shooter) games only then do you need a Gaming mouse. This is due to the fact that Mouse undergoes maximum wear & tear during this Genre of gaming. I have personally noticed that I used to damage a mouse very 2 months doing tons of Gaming, friction on the desk, overuse of Buttons, moving my arm at high speeds...a regular mouse can take so much.

 (for reducing wear & tear damage you can also get a Mouse pad which reduces friction)

 & for the Members here who play Counterstrike MODs, including Source. You might understand better what wear & tear I mean.
 I’ve personally broken 6 normal mice before I went ahead & decided to buy my Razer Deathadder.
 I used to play with a Generic Made in China portable mouse//
 But as I entered competitive Gaming & started playing in Clans I realized I need a proper mouse which won’t betray me.
 FYI, A Professional Gamer moves his hands at very high speeds of upto 2.5 m/s.
 Since Top CS players like f0rest play at Ultra-low sensitivity, the friction & stress a mouse and its sensor undergoes is tremendous for an average $10 mouse.

 Checkout some videos of f0rest of fNatic clan *HERE*

There are different types of players who player at different Sensitivity:

_*High Sens: Top speed of 0.5 m/s*
 High sensitivity players don't tend to move the mouse very far when they're playing so they can make do with small mousepads. They have to keep a very firm grip on the mouse because the slightest movement translates to huge swings on the computer screen. High sensitivity players don't need to move their mice very fast.

*Low Sens: Top speed of 2 m/s*
 Low sensitivity players tend to have huge mousepads because every movement is a full sweep of their arm. Many top Counter-Strike professionals use ultra low sensitivity. When they want to turn around 180 degrees it often takes two huge sweeps of their arm, and they need to execute that movement as quickly as possible. Low sensitivity players can hit very fast speeds of up to 2 m/s (78"/s) and sometimes beyond.

*Medium Sens: Top speed of 1 m/s*
 Medium sensitivity players are somewhere in-between, and make up the majority of players. They can play on the standard small pads, but a larger mousepad can make gaming more comfortable. Medium sensitivity players can move the mouse quite fast at times, but not at ridiculous speeds._


 There are some players that use even lower sensitivites than mentioned here, for example moving the mouse up to one whole metre (40") to turn 360 degrees. I would consider this quite extreme, but it should be taken into account so that test results go beyond what you might consider fast speeds. (Referenced)

 If you haven't figured out what type of Gamer are you then let me help.

*Types of Gamers:*
*1. Casual Gamers:* Most of us lie here, we don't play to win, we play to enjoy, the journey is the prize. Casual Gamers also need Gaming mice because their regular mice will need regular replacement as it isn't built to take the heat.
 Most of these Gamers play latest Games like Crysis, Bioshock, COD4 etc.

*2. Competitive Gamers:* These are the ones who have sudden jolts of Competitive primal instincts. One day they are on Couch with chips & the next day they are online with their online opponents PWNING them. They live normal lives but the Animal within comes out at Night. These gamers are nocturnal species who Play to Win at night. During the day they look like Clark Kent (Casuals). Most of these Gamers play games like CS, CZ, CSS, UT series. also HL2 or TF2 for a change.

*3.Professional Gamers:* Alrite, you ain't one if you are reading this. Professional Gamers already have the best of all accessories. They have companies offering them products. They know the stuff they want. These days they are like David Beckham. They Play, they endorse, they earn. Gaming is their life.

*4. Wannabe Gamers a.k.a n00bs a.k.a Addicts!: *This is the emerging breed of Gamers who play for Hours for such timepass. They just buy Latest Computer with best GFX to play Counter-strike (lol).
 They play a lot, sometimes all night irrelevant of whether they are good or bad they just play for fun, get overexcited then they OWN someone on a server, also skip studies.

 You must be familiar with such addicts on World of Warcraft who can play for days.Oh btw.. In Counterstrike some of them are good but they ain't winning Tournaments anytime soon due to lack of skills.
 These Gamers call themselves G@M3RS! meaning they have their Cool Nicknames..hence termed 'wannabe'..mainly annoying little kids. (no offense to young members..just my observation)


 Hope this helped you classify yourself as a Gamer.
 So lets get down to some serious business.


*Q. What companies make best Gaming mouse?*
 The top players in this industry are Razer Inc. , Logitech & Microsoft...some new companies also like Steelseries & Roccat (europe only).
 Microsoft often partners with Razer but Microsoft has made their own Gaming Mice too. (Sidewinder).

 Other Less popular Companies making Gaming mouse are 'Genius' & ' Wolf King'.

 I ll be explaining from scratch. So you can scroll further down if you find the initial stuff little lame.


 Firstly, there are 4 Types of Mouse based on the Input technology. I am excluding the Ball mouse as its a dinosaur & can be found in Geek Museums.

*1. Optical Mouse.
 2. Laser Mouse.
 3. Infra-Red Mouse (new). (also known as 3G IR - as marketed by Razer Inc.)
 4. Wireless Mouse.*

 The Optical Mouse is the most popular among Gamers & NOT laser mouse.
 This is because Laser mouse has high Lift - Off distance i.e. it tracks the surface even after being lifted above the surface for upto 10 mm.

 This is not acceptable during Gaming sessions as when you reach the end of the mouse pad you need to pickup & bring your mouse to the center during which the cross-hair shouldn't move. With laser mouse this ain't possible so
 Laser mouse is NOT for Gamers.

 Dont fall prey to marketing by Logitech (G9) & Razer (Lachesis).
 Laser mouse is Great for Casual Gamers & Graphic designers, Professional Architects. etc. as it offers very high DPI and works on more surfaces. But for Competitive Gaming, Laser sensor has some unresolved issues.
 For example: They have a Higher Lift-Off distance, they skip a lot, they have issues with Tracking accurately. Especially if you are a low sensitivity gamer you ll have trouble with them if you move your arm too fast.
 They are like Hummer on Formula One Track.

 There are other issues also which i ll mention as you read.

 The latest technology is 3G IR which is even better than Optical as it has very high precision tracking & doesn't compromise of Lift-Off distance much.

 Then there are Wireless mouse. They have Sensors like others but they are Wireless. Which means u have to plug-in a receiver.

 Issue with Wireless: Wireless Mouse have a Slower Response Rate, because wireless devices have to do additional processing to decode the input, also distance from the receiver changes every few seconds affecting the time taken for reception of the input. However, with technological improvements this difference is minimize by increasing the Frequency at which they send information. For Example: Logitech G7. This mouse is Wireless but its also the First Wireless Gaming mouse. It has Max. 2000 DPI and a Laser Sensor
 Issue with Best Wireless Gaming mice?
 Well, it has maximum data rate of 500 reports/second which is HALF of Latest Wired Gaming Mice.

*Update:* with Release of Razer Mamba this general notion is being changed that Wireless mice aint good enough for Gaming. Checkout at bottom of article for more info. on this mouse
 .

 Logitech G7: To Buy or Not to Buy?









 There are few terms you need to understand when chosing a Gaming mouse.

_Perfect Control
 When you move your mouse it may result in turning your viewpoint in an FPS game, moving the cursor in an RTS game, or something else like rotating a tank turret. In each case the importance of using a mouse is the proportionate response. If you move the mouse slowly you expect to turn slowly or the cursor to scroll slowly. If you move quickly you want to be turning faster or the cursor to move quickly across the screen. If someone creeps up behind you in a game you want to be able to make a wild flick of the mouse to face your opponent quickly and return fire. The ideal mouse response is a linear one, where moving the mouse twice as fast results in a response of "twice as much". I define Perfect Control as the top speed up to which the mouse performs exactly as it should.

Malfunction Speed
 Another important factor in choosing a mouse is the fastest speed you can move before it gives up and decides to fire the next rocket at your feet. I call this the Malfunction Speed, where the mouse loses control and effectively stops working. When you flick your mouse beyond the Malfunction Speed, anything can happen. You may either end up looking in any random direction or just find you haven't turned around at all. All optical and laser mice must have a Malfunction Speed, so we want it to be as high as possible so you don't notice it.

Dots-per-inch (DPI)
 With a printer, the DPI (dots per inch) tells you how well the printer can translate information from the computer onto paper. For a mouse, the DPI value tells you how well the mouse can translate your hand movements to the computer. It would seem that a higher DPI would theoretically mean a better mouse? Before you run out to buy the highest DPI mouse we should think carefully about how much DPI is actually useful on a computer that spends most of its time displaying images made up of pixels.(Referenced)_

*High Sens: 360 degrees in 0.1 m (4"), roughly 1000 DPI needed

 Medium Sens: 360 degrees in 0.25 m (10"), roughly 400 DPI needed

 Low Sens: 360 degrees in 0.50 m (20"), roughly 200 DPI*


 But you have to realize that only DPI is not that determines the performance. DPI doesnt even give an estimate which mouse is better for you....similar like Megapixels in Digital cameras...its the sensor which matters more.

 Laser mouse often have much higher DPI but they have lower Perfect control & Malfunction speed.
 This has been proven in worlds first Mouse Benchmarking 2007 in the ESREALITY article which I ll post as a link. It’s a MUST READ for all Gaming enthusiasts.

 Now, that you know that Optical & IR mouse are best for Gaming.
 Lets Talk about different Design & which is better for you.

 1.*Claw Grip Design:* This type of design is for players who like to control their mouse with only two fingers. Forefinger & Middle finger. Thus your palm forms a Claw-like Shape when you are using this type of mouse. This design offers a very precise movement & accurate aiming for Gamers.
 Example: Razer Krait, Razer Copperhead & Razer Diamondback.

 NOTE that if you have a Large Palm like me, you ll find it quite uncoomfortable to play with a Claw Shaped mouse.


 2. *Palm Grip Design:* This is the most common design but is slightly enhanced & contoured for Gaming mice.
 For controlling this mouse you place your entire palm on it. Hence its called Palm Design. It is doesnt have a very Precise movement but it is very comfortable for long gaming sessions. I prefer this design as I have large palms.
 Example: All Logitech Mice - MX518, MX510, G5, G7, G9, Razer Deathadder, Razer Lachesis.












*Q. Which is the best gaming mouse in the world?*
 -Each mouse differs in design which makes it unusable for everyone..but benchmarking by Sujoy @ ES Reality (a gaming website) has enabled us to decide which mice technically perform better than others I ll mention some popular mice which shine above the others.

 >*MX518: *This is the most popular & perhaps the oldest Gaming mouse. Great for Counterstrike players on a budget. It has On-the-fly DPI adjustment settings (400, 800 & 1600) which let you adjust DPI of the mouse while Gaming. It is easily available in the market & is preferred mainly by Counterstrike 1.6 players. 1600 DPI, & Palm Design. Although there are some issues like Slippery surface (when your palms are sweating), Lack of on-board memory for storing Profile which is crucial in competitions as you don't carry the Driver CD everywhere. It's price is much lower now & it still offers a Gaming Grade performance.
 A Must-Buy for Emerging Gamers on a Budget.

 There is a newer version of MX518 recently noticed in the market which is 1800 DPI and revamped looks. Its a good buy for MX518 lovers.

 And updated Firmware (Vista support) can be downloaded from logitech website.


Bottomline: Its one of the most popular Gaming-grade mouse which oozes Performance. one of the top 3 rankers in the Mouse Benchmarking 2007. For Competitive & Professional Gamers. Casual Gamers might find the Grip slippery after 45mins to 1hr. One of the best Performance-to-price Ratios.


 MX518 (comes in 2 versions: 1600 DPI & 1800 DPI):







*>Microsoft Intelli 3.0: *This is an optical mouse and has a palm grip design. This is an update to the MS intelli 1.1 which as Microsoft's first attempt at Gaming-grade mice, it is a performance mouse with an improved ergonomic design & offers a 9000 frames per second of tracking, but has a low Perfect control. The top speed is 1.92 m/s which is easily reached by low sensitivity gamers but if you play at home mostly, you wont find reaching such speeds easily, especially if you usually move hand at moderate speeds. It's been priced lower than other rivals such as Razer so if you want a mouse for non-competitive online gaming or single -player gaming, it ll perform much better than other standard optical mice out there.

 Bottomline: Microsoft's most popular gaming mouse, used by many Counterstrike gamers on a budget. Great for most First-person games like Crysis, Bioshock, Fallout 3 and RPG's such as GTA series.
 Low top speed unsuitable for Professional gaming, can cause skipping
 also, built quality is inferior when compared to other brands like Razer and Logitech.



 MS Intelli 3.0:












*> Microsoft SideWinder:* This is the Microsoft's flagship gaming Mouse, very popular among Gaming enthusiasts and was once the top gaming mouse in the consumer level gaming, after competition from Razer it kinda subsided in the background, you wont find it popular among Professional and Competitive gamers these days. The design is very sophisticated instead of ergonomic, the edges are kinda rigid. The buttons for several on-the-fly DPI & sensitivty adjustment are big & strategically placed. There's also a small screen to display the DPI.
 Overall, this mouse is kinda expensive for the performance it offers. Even after severe competition from Razer they havent launched any update to it. Otherwise it is has great features, looks very flamboyant. If you game at home or in the office it will serve your needs more than enough.

 Bottomline: For Casual Gamers with good budget who do lots of Late night Gaming but aren't into Professional or competitive gaming, a luxury product and not really a performer. It will also make a great showpiece on the Desk.
 Lamborghini Gallardo of the Gaming mice.

 Microsoft Sidewinder:













*>Logitech G5: * It is a premium 2000 DPI Laser Gaming mouse by Logitech which is in the flagship series consisting of other less popular G-series models. Since launched, it's price has fallen has fallen now & u can buy it for much lower price, Overall, it has been designed along the lines of MX518 which also has a Palm grip design, but G5 uses a Laser sensor and has several more features to justify the price tag. Its a laser mouse (Yes, Laser mice Skip much easily compared to Optical mice), but Laser sensors have a much better range of surface compatibility i.e they work on non-ideal surfaces much better and that is one of advantages if you are a Laptop gamer who can do gaming anywhere in the cafes, airports, college campuses. They have also included a Adjustable weight cartridge, (sounds cool right?) to enable better handling which uses different sets of weights which you can add or remove as needed. Overall its performance is much better than most budget level Optical mice but still isnt used by Low-sensitivity gamers mainly due to presence of a Laser sensor which still doesn't perform better than top of the line optical mice. I would recommend this mouse if you are a serious gamer who does most of the gaming on his/her laptop while on-the-go.


 Bottomline: Great Built quality, Suitable for most of the gamers: Casual, Serious, addictive gamers. Performance is moderate for first-person games, Adjustable weight gives you better control of handling.

_Logitech G5:_










_Adjustable Weight Cartridge on G5:_











*>Razer DeathAdder: *This is currently the Top Ranked gaming mouse in the world in terms of Performance, Design and Built quality. It has been technically benchmarked above all Others. See This. It has a phenomenal Tracking speed of of 2.92 m/s which even a low-sensitivity gamer might never reach. It has a 3G IR sensor which offers surface compatibility of laser and tracking speeds of Optical (as claimed by razer and observed by users) , although be careful, looking at IR sensor can damage your eyes., but it works on all surfaces hence it is 'nearly' similar to laser sensor. It has 1800DPI which is more than enough for 19" - 21" or resolutions of 1280X1024 to widescreen of 1280X768. But since its the top performer & latest its also very expensive. So go for this if you got the cash & passion for competitive gaming. I wouldn't recommend this for casual gamers as such a high Perfect Control is never needed. You would rather go for G5 if you don't play CS or CSS.
 This mouse is best for CS Mods, CS Source, Call of Duty 4 modern warfare etc. It has a sweat dissipating rubberized skin. So you can play long hours comfortably. I am using this currently.

 It DOES have one important feature missing and that is.... It has no On-the-fly DPI adjustment which even the old MX518 has.

 Bottomline: For Professional or Competitive gamers who demand the Best performance, For Right handed-gamers only, design is ergonomic, the grip has a rubberised feel which dissipates sweat unlike Logitech MX518 and G5..which become slippery. ALSO has a MAC OSX edition now.
 Ferrari F1 of Gaming mice.

_Razer Deathadder:_













_Razer Deathadder GuildWars edition:_





_Razer Deathadder MAC edition:_






*>Razer Lachesis : *This is the latest mouse from Razer.This has an ultra high 4000 DPI. This has been marketed as a Gaming mouse but its more for Professional designers & It has a very good design. Infact the best design since its a hybrid of Claw + Palm Grip. Its also expensive as its the latest. One of my friend is using it & is very happy with it. He also attracts Attention due to this mouse.

 Bottomline: For Enthusiasts who love buying the latest & with best features. It is also a Great performer for Competitive Gamers.

 Razer Lachesis:














 ------------------


*>Razer Mamba (Possibly the Worlds Fastest 'Wireless' Gaming Mouse by Razer)*:
 For long time all gamers had become skeptic that there isnt going to be a Wireless mouse with response time as good as Wired mouse and zero lag issues.
 finally razer claims they have released a mouse which can prove all skeptics wrong.

 Announced at CES 2009, it is a wireless mouse which uses 2.4GHz RF and an integrated battery that offers an impressive 14 hours of non-stop gaming, or 72 hours of 'normal' gaming. It also features DPI and battery life indicators, (feature also found in MS Sidewinder) and a 3.5G Laser sensor which offers an unbelievable 5,600 DPI. This target wouldn't have been possible with Optical sensors which generally have a lower DPI.

 All this with a 1000 hz polling rate giving you a 1 ms response time and on-board memory so you can carry your profile settings anywhere without needing to re-install the Driver application.
 Now for those who love every feature of mouse except miss the wire they have an option to plug in a 7 foot cable provided. Seems like Razer hasnt left any stone unturned is it?
 well, not until you see the price tag of $129, making it the most expensive Gaming mouse out there.

 Also, there aint any technical reviews comparing its performance to a wired mouse like Deathadder.

 Razer Mamba:














 looks a lot like Deathadder doesnt it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 So now we 've reached the End of Article. Hope you enjoyed reading it.

 This was a very basic article & it ll give some idea what to look for when chosing a gaming mouse. If you have any enquiry you can post it here. You dont need to create new topics. Thanks!
 Comments are welcome & i ll be editing it if there are any mistakes or incomplete information.




 -----------------------------




References:
 >ESREALITY Mouse Benchmarking Article
 > Fnatic Clan


----------



## David_N

I'm a big MX-518 fan, I've been using them for years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 AWESOME guide by the way


----------



## J-Pak

No Razer Diamondback 3G 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's the most "natural" gaming mouse I've used, but the shape looks very similar to the Deathadder.


----------



## FrederikS|TPU

The MS IntelliMouse Explorer 3.0 or 1.1 set to 500 or 1000 Hz polling rate along with the MX518 are the best overall performers because they combine low lift-off distance with immaculate tracking at high speeds. The Razer 3G IR based solutions come in at a close 4, if you fix the lift-off distance by adding another set of mouse feet it is just as good as the other three mice I just mentioned. 

 If you tweak the polling rate and use the right surface the 1.1 and 3.0 will have tracking capabilities on par with that of the DeathAdder in terms of tracking at high speeds. The 1.1 and 3.0 are the best low sensitivity mice with brilliant ergonomics, the MX518 can do the same but at a higher price and slightly worse ergonomics for people with big hands.


----------



## Zodduska

Sweet guide, thanks Noct.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FrederikS|TPU* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The MS IntelliMouse Explorer 3.0 or 1.1 set to 500 or 1000 Hz polling rate along with the MX518 are the best overall performers because they combine low lift-off distance with immaculate tracking at high speeds. The Razer 3G IR based solutions come in at a close 4, if you fix the lift-off distance by adding another set of mouse feet it is just as good as the other three mice I just mentioned. 

 If you tweak the polling rate and use the right surface the 1.1 and 3.0 will have tracking capabilities on par with that of the DeathAdder in terms of tracking at high speeds. The 1.1 and 3.0 are the best low sensitivity mice with brilliant ergonomics, the MX518 can do the same but at a higher price and slightly worse ergonomics for people with big hands._

 

Agreed, I own all of these (3.0, 518 and DA) but I still use the Deathadder because I prefer the feel of it and I don't really have a problem with lift off on my QcK Heavy but I may have adjusted to it. Doesn't really matter since I don't play competitively anymore either, all 3 are fantastic mice.


----------



## ottoyu34

The best gaming mouse is one that let you perform the best

 I currently using Logitech G7


----------



## Superfrag

A good article indeed!
 ok, so i was reading through the mice, and I was shocked to see the laser mice showing up.
 Although I realise for high sensi users, laser mice will do the job, but the best mice are optical.
 I've used the Logitech MX518 , Razer Deathadder, IE 3.0 , IE 1.1 and right now I am using the SS Ikari Optical.
 Note: Mousepads are a MUST, more IMP than the mouse normally.
 Right now im using Ikari Optical + Razer Goliathus Speed, although I plan to try out the SS Qck+.

 @ All : If ur a medium to low sensi user, stay away from laser mice. Optical mice is still the best for gaming, laser mice dont cut it at all.

 Right now I feel the best mouse is the SS Ikari Optical, the precision, the grip and the tracking is the best I've used, better than the DA also.
 Also, I prefer the IE 3.0 more than the DA and MX518, I dont know, its just me.
 Note: Personal Preference plays a huge part.. Ppl might like one mouse and not like the other.
 In the end , IMO , if u are going to buy a gaming mouse, I would suggest you to go for either of these 4 mice : Razer Deathadder , Microsoft Intellimouse Explorer 3.0 , Logitech MX518 and the SteelSeries Ikari Optical. Razer and SS ship worldwide.
 Pls do post queries if any, I'll be happy to entertain them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## intoflatlines

Nice guide. I know nothing about mice and don't really plan on buying a nice mouse, but this will be really useful to many. Good job!


----------



## obobskivich

there is no way in all eternal hell you can seriously expect me to read something that absurdly long or poorly constructed (do you know how to use capitalization, punctuation, or copy/paste marketing material fluidly?)

 also, the IntelliMouse 3.0 does not have "inferior build quality" contrasted to Razer and Logitech products, especially the older ones

 third point:
 some of those text colors are unreadable for me (my eyes can't resolve the color very well, I doubt I'm alone, theres a reason black is standard, bright pink, green, yellow, etc is for 13 year old girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## malldian

+1 for spelling out "you"!

 Interesting read.


----------



## analogbox

I didn't read the whole thing but informative nevertheless. 

 I'm currently in a market for a gaming mouse since my beloved MX518 recently died on me, and that wireless Razer mouse looks very interesting.


----------



## Infoseeker

This the same post from notebook forums?

 A suggestion for an update; or more like a question. What do you feel about the new Microsoft blue laser mouses? its supposed to be their own take of Razer's technology 3G IR.


----------



## Nocturnal310

^ Its me only who posted on Notebookreview forum....i ported it over here and changed the language and gave more information and opinions. ...it was an old post and language was quite juvenile for the young crowd.


 glad most of you liked the guide and found it useful....lets make it a discussion thread also...we should always be open to new products out there


 regarding the Green & Pink Colors..i ll change it if you find it unreadable and kiddish.

 But dont u think for such a long read...using one black color will become boring, because different colors create a contrast?

 ----------

 Also, if you guys can mention what mouse you are using and post some pics... i ll make the thread interesting


----------



## obobskivich

you can use different colors, but go with like dark blue, dark green (like your sig has), or other colors along those lines, not bright retain burning colors


----------



## iriverdude

I've got that Logitech G5 Blue/black that's above. Haven't bothered with the adjustable DPI, I just leave it on middle LED.


----------



## MaZa

Hmm... I have never managed to break a mouse by overusing. I also use a basic logitech optical mouse and I am happy with it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Though I am going to get MX518, those thumb buttons will be handy in FPS games.

 I used to use palmgrip as that is quite natural way to keep a mouse, but since I bought a mousepad with gelpadding for wrist, I turned to clawgrip as pure palmgripping is difficult with wrist resting firmly on the pad.


----------



## obobskivich

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MaZa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmm... I have never managed to break a mouse by overusing. I also use a basic logitech optical mouse and I am happy with it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Though I am going to get MX518, those thumb buttons will be handy in FPS games.

 I used to use palmgrip as that is quite natural way to keep a mouse, but since I bought a mousepad with gelpadding for wrist, I turned to clawgrip as pure palmgripping is difficult with wrist resting firmly on the pad._

 

I use 3 fingers for mouse use, at least when gaming, when browsing I usually use my entire hand (because I have the IM 3.0, and use the side buttons obsessively) 

 wearing out a mouse, I've done it to mechanical mice, but never optical tracking units


----------



## Lornecherry

Very nice guide. I like my late-night Unreal III and particularly "pwning" my son and his friends (I'm 51)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My gameplay improved considerably when I switched to the Razer Lachesis, although it's not as comfortable as my older Logictech wireless. I might check out the new Razer wireless, I hate wires.


----------



## Al4x

i dont really play hard core games much, but i have a microsoft habu mouse, [razer and microsoft] which i find ideal, 

 its useful too cause i have a high resolution laptop


----------



## Quaddy

nice guide, great effort !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i rock the lachesis and before that the old school razer boomslang mystify which is underrated IMHO


----------



## adion

Hell, the only PC game I still play is Guitar Hero III, which doesn't even use a mouse, but I use a Razer Death Adder anyways, just for internet browsing and general computer use. I even bought a second one when the first stopped working. I had a wireless Microsoft Intellimouse Explorer 2.0 and Logitech MX510 before the Razer. The Logitech was used primarily during my gaming days. The Razer takes the cake for comfort, looks, and performance. Of course I needed the matching Lycosis keyboard to go with it.


----------



## jaykay

I've been playing counter-strike for the past 7 years and have had the pleasure of using the logitech mx310, 510, 518 and microsoft 3.0. I'd have to say that logitech makes great quality mice and have amazing customer support. The mice feel really solid and well built in your hands, and when they do break, logitech has a pretty much no questions asked 3-5yr warranty (I can't remember how long it is) and they'll send you a new replacement mouse.

 I have fairly long fingers, so eventually I made the switch to the microsoft 3.0. It's build quality isn't anywhere near logitech's offerings, but its design is much better suited for my long fingers and low sensitivity play style. With the 518/510 I'd often accidentally hit the right click button when I moved my mouse quickly during "quick-reaction" moments. I don't have that problem with the 3.0. The big downside to the 3.0 is that one of my side buttons and the scroll wheel broke after the 2nd year I had it, and microsoft doesn't have the great customer support that logitech has. I've just gotten back into counter-strike after taking a year to focus intensely on school to get into the colleges that I desired, and have bought a new microsoft 3.0. It's build quality seems a bit better than my last one, but still not up to logitech's standards. I thought about picking up a deathadder since it is based on the 3.0's shell case, but decided to just stick with what I was familiar with. 

 btw for those of you who play games with low sensitivity I'd highly recommend a steelpad qck series mousepad. They are really slick and durable for cloth pads.


----------



## Townyj

Deathadder has been my fav mouse since its release 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Previous was the G7.

 The Mamba looks very interesting.


----------



## Superfrag

I'd suggest the Ikari Optical to everyone.
 Brilliant mouse, beats everything ive used, DA,IE 3.0, MX518, everything.


----------



## terrymx

I disagree with you a bit on the laser is not for gamer. Atleast for me the Logitech G5 works wonders. I never had skips with it yet anyway. I know I haven't used that many mouse but my playing performance increases noticably when I switch to it from the MX500. Mousepad room isn't a problem since the one I have is 11"x17". Besides, I always adjust my sensitivity in the game, I prefer more of an "understeer" so my mouse setting is usually low, but I found out it makes rifle aims more effective.

 A mouse with on the go sensitivity adjustment can a plus, the fact that I can switch it down to the low setting is crucial for Photoshop at times.

 Also when it come to the more quality mouse, I haven't killed on yet. I used the MX500 for 5years until for some reason the mouse cursor skip by itself. I still prefer it's non-tilted wheel over the newer version.

 It's a shame the newer Logitech mouses are all wireless. I tried playing with the VX Revolution and the response is horrible.


----------



## Headphile808

For the past two years I've been using a Logitech G5 w/5 customizable dpi settings, mines at: 1200/1400/1600/1800/2000. Weight Cartridge w/8 4.5g weights gives a soild precise feel. 
 Aloha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Headphile808


----------



## xenochimera

i used to play competitively with a mx510, a few months ago the 518 was on sale for 21 so i snagged one even though i only play casually now. logitech makes good stuff, although the skills of the gamer is always more important.


----------



## dj_mocok

I am still using MX500


----------



## GUINNE55

G5. Mines so old it has the orange and grey colour scheme. Still works great, I've never had any problems with skipping, I don't know what thats about.


----------



## csommers

Love my G5, I used to use it all the time when I played CS competitively. I tried out various Razer products, but never really liked them. I couldn't get used to the design, and having to use my index/middle finger to move the mouse, instead of thumb/ring finger.

 If its skipping: let us know what surface you have it on, sometimes they have issues reading on certain surfaces.
 I've always used mine on a Steelpad5L, which is a gorgeous mousepad.


----------



## sachu

Deathadder fan here!!


----------



## Ttvetjanu

Personally a MX518 user, but I have played DotA highly competetively/professionally (some small sponsorship, played in Div2 but often with Div1 players).


----------



## n3rdling

Been playing TFC (very fast paced HL1 mod) for the past 8 years. I use high sensitivity, printer paper for a mouse pad, and the MX518. Great mouse.


----------



## Koolpsych

Been playing CS1.6 for years. I thought the MX518 mouse was the end all for mice (I see many in here are attracted to them as well) but after my mouse wore out I decided to try the G15 (two side button type). I was impressed by the build quality and liked the new mouse, you can match the weight to the MX518 and the standard feet on the mouse worked better on my icemat than the mx518


----------



## moriez

Used to play for about 5 years with a MX510 and bought another one when I thought I needed a fresh start. Then I tried out a Lachesis and another Razer mouse but very fast went back to a MX518. Setpoint software that comes with it is solid but I miss an adjustable polling rate. At default the MX518 works at 125mhz and to me its a big difference upping it to 500mhz. Theres a really nice tool that increases the polling rate to 1000mhz max. A must have imo.


----------



## atomiccow

Deathadder forever.. until the Mamba comes out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. No other company has a feature as useful as Razer's on the fly sensitivity change.

  Quote:


 Issue with Wireless: Waves travel faster in Solids than in Air. So Wireless Mouse will always have a Slower Response Rate. 
 

You do know that wireless and bluetooth use microwaves right? That's electromagnetic radiation... They don't travel through mediums. Wireless technology isn't limited by the speed of the wave (it travels at the speed of light btw), its limited by the amount of data that can be encoded in the wave and the distance over which the wave can be received as well as interference from other electromagnetic radiation which adds noise to the wave making it harder to decode.

 Also, electromagnetic waves actually travel slower through solids.


----------



## vagarach

I use a MX518, which I got after my MX510's right mouse button stopped clicking. When I game (rarely now) I actually hold it with a sort of mix of the claw and palm grip, and the design works well for this unconventional grip. The adjustable sensitivity is very useful when sniping! You know how some games have a built-in shakiness when you use a scope, going down to the lowest dpi really counteracts this!


----------



## Nocturnal310

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *atomiccow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Deathadder forever.. until the Mamba comes out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. No other company has a feature as useful as Razer's on the fly sensitivity change.



 You do know that wireless and bluetooth use microwaves right? That's electromagnetic radiation... They don't travel through mediums. Wireless technology isn't limited by the speed of the wave (it travels at the speed of light btw), its limited by the amount of data that can be encoded in the wave and the distance over which the wave can be received as well as interference from other electromagnetic radiation which adds noise to the wave making it harder to decode.

 Also, electromagnetic waves actually travel slower through solids._

 

wireless devices have slower response due to additional processing required by the receiver chip to decode the input.


 ya that statement was technically wrong.. i ll correct it.


----------



## Nocturnal310

i ve added this to my blogs ...because its my longest post on head-fi


----------



## Czilla9000

I used to play "America's Army" on my Macbook with the trackpad.

 I was pretty good at it. Then they got rid of the Mac version


----------



## Koolpsych

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Czilla9000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I used to play "America's Army" on my Macbook with the trackpad.

 I was pretty good at it. Then they got rid of the Mac version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Lol ouch. Mac never gets any love when it comes to pc games. At least you still have WoW...


----------



## hardstyler

Are you Sujoy? If not then why are you copying his article? Really lame.


----------



## hardstyler

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intoflatlines* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice guide._

 

He just copy/pasted most of this stuff.


----------



## olblueyez

I have the G5 and the MX518 and the G5 when balanced, (if you don't balance it then your a fool) seems to glide more smoothly and has more weight to it in general, making it easier to pin point exactly where you want the pointer to go. Flip side of this is because of the added weight the G5 is more tiresome for day to day use. As for wireless, I bought the G5 because the battery in my MX1000 made the mouse too heavy for gaming and it seems to me that having the adjustable weight is a better feature than wireless. 

 iriverdude, if you ever play any shooting games then using the "DPI" button can come in handy if you have a chance to do long range targeting like you can with Farcry when zooming with a scope.

 I wish someone would develop a mouse that really does fill the palm so we could move away from fingertip mousing. They all claim to be ergonomic but that is with your fingertips past the pressure point for the left and right keys, this causes you to float your hand instead of letting it rest on the mouse.


----------



## iriverdude

Quote:


 iriverdude, if you ever play any shooting games then using the "DPI" button can come in handy if you have a chance to do long range targeting like you can with Farcry when zooming with a scope. 
 

I've played most of the FPS games, seem to cope fine in sniping mode in default middle DPI LED. Never used the Logitech "Advanced Game Settings" either


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've played most of the FPS games, seem to cope fine in sniping mode in default middle DPI LED. Never used the Logitech "Advanced Game Settings" either_

 

I havent used the software either, most games have a setting for that anyway.


----------



## Omerta

this guide is ridiculous. I've used every razer mouse, and I HATE all of them. This whole laser mice suck nonsense is ridiculous.


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Omerta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_this guide is ridiculous. I've used every razer mouse, and I HATE all of them. This whole laser mice suck nonsense is ridiculous._

 

I have never read good user reviews of Razor mice either, seems like Logitech has been the only way to go since Microsoft started slipping about 8 years ago.


----------



## Zodduska

Posted already here but DeathAdder is very good, I'm a user. Strictly by objective measurements laser mice _do suck_ if you are the kind of player that will push the sensor to its limits; i.e. low sensitivty, they will fail to track much sooner as movement speed ramps up compared to IR. 

 High DPI is unimportant if you use anything less than 1:1 sensitivity you are interpolating the signal anyway. (1:1 is 1"dot" = 1pixel of on screen movement, for razer mice this requires max driver sens and default notch 6 in windows, with acceleration removed) I use my DA at 450dpi 500Hz 1:1 input for example, in windows this translates to 4.26" of mouse movement for the cursor to travel from the left edge to the right edge of my 1920pixel wide desktop.

 If you are not a low sensitivity player or using 1:1 mouse input then it really doesn't matter, get whatever mouse feels the best to you.


----------



## smrtby123

I guess the same goes for mice as it does for audio, there are always little guys who make unbelievable products. The Cyber Snipa stinger has to be my favorite mouse and I have used quite a few over the years. It has every feature you could want; on the fly DPI adjustment, programmable macros and on the fly macro set adjustment, memory on the mouse, weights, etc. All for about $40. Best mouse ever.


----------



## Omerta

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zodduska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Posted already here but DeathAdder is very good, I'm a user. Strictly by objective measurements laser mice do suck if you are the kind of player that will push the sensor to its limits; i.e. low sensitivty, they will fail to track much sooner as movement speed ramps up compared to IR. 

 High DPI is unimportant if you use anything less than 1:1 sensitivity you are interpolating the signal anyway. (1:1 is 1"dot" = 1pixel of on screen movement, for razer mice this requires max driver sens and default notch 6 in windows, with acceleration removed) I use my DA at 450dpi 500Hz 1:1 input for example, in windows this translates to 4.26" of mouse movement for the cursor to travel from the left edge to the right edge of my 1920pixel wide desktop.

 If you are not a low sensitivity player or using 1:1 mouse input then it really doesn't matter, get whatever mouse feels the best to you._

 

all that math over there means nothing to me. I've used the deathadder and I hated it. I am far more accurate with the g5 and g9...both laser mice. The math, specs, or whatever may say something different, but in the end it is in the user experience. But I do game at 1800 DPI, even when I snipe.


----------



## AtomikPi

I have pretty extensive experience with mouses and gaming. I own the Logitech G5 and G9, Razer Copperhead and Diamondback and a few crappy Microsoft/other brand generic optical ones.

 My favorite of all is the G9 for its feel and high sensitivity laser (I'm a high sensitivity player) in CSS and TF2. Honestly G5 is 90% as good as the G9. I do strongly prefer the logitechs to the razers based on feel and weight - the razers are too light and don't give me as much control. I have not tried the deathadder although I considered it before I bought my G9 and G15 (also recommended) a few moths ago.

 Interstingly though, I still use the Razer eXactMat because I love the wrist wrest (I use a claw grip) and smooth pad.


----------



## Superfrag

hehe, all the high and medium sensi users will absolutely love the G5.
 But, my views of laser mice have highly been influenced by the copperhead, which I really feel sucks.
 I love the Ikari optical, and am a very low sensi user, ( 400 CPI, 5 in windows, 1.8 in CS).
 I use the whole mousepad space of the qck+.. for those who want to have an idea.


----------



## sonance

I guess I'm in the minority here in liking Razer mice (even though they've had some bad ones too). I do use Logitech mice at work and sometimes in my gaming rig. I'm a big time mouse addict (still looking for that perfect mouse), and I probably own a dozen mice at this point. If I were to characterize my mouse preferences, it's mid to high-sensitivity, high accuracy , low input lag, minimum resistance, low weight, minimum lift (i.e I don't do a lot of lift and reset mouse position during gaming, and never during desktop use.) Some of the best logitech mice in the past (MX Revolution in particular) would not go over 125hz polling, which made them useless to me in practice, no matter how much I liked the ergonomics, buttons, features, etc. I also hate shiny hard plastics on the main two buttons, and less than stellar left click responsiveness - the rubber like material on the DeathAdder and its button response are very compelling features.

 I use my DeathAdder the most, currently. Running at 1000hz polling with no acceleration. I also love the ability to control the backlighting, as I dislike gaudy lights on electronics, as a rule.

 I don't like the G9 much in practice although it seemed perfect on paper - it's almost never been used. The G5 gets secondary use on my gaming PC and I use MX 518 at work. Haven't bought a new mouse in a while, but I'm considering the Razer Mamba - a wireless mouse with 1000hz polling sounds crazy and an improvement on DeathAdder ergonomics sounds nice too - price is unreasonably high though.


----------



## Aleatoris

Another low-sensitivity player here who loves his Razer Deathadder. Admittedly, I hate most FPS games, and only play stuff like 32-man Quake or TF2.

 I like to 'palm' my mice and have a lazy wrist, so the deathadder feels perfect in my hand. 
 I do have one complaint though: the rubber coating is easily scratched, and will peel if you fiddle with it. My fault, of course. But I do feel that it should be a tad more durable for 50 bucks. I also hate piano black finishes. It'd be great if the sides had the same rubber coating as the rest of the mouse.


----------



## nghiasays

I think the "HP Gaming Mouse with Voodoo DNA" has a lot of qualities you find with more expensive gamer targeted mice such as 3200dpi, 1000hz polling and adjustable settings with a button. Since it was cheap I gave it a try and replaced my G5 with it since it was a bigger mouse and more comfortable. My only complaint would be that the glide pads on the bottom are just 4 small pieces which collect more dirt than the larger pads on the G5 did.


----------



## Steggy

I use the Logitech G5 and an Icemat(glass mousepad) so i get like no friction at all. you could almost just blow air at your mouse and have it move on it. I had recently got that set up again after the battery on my laptop **** the bed so it's stationary. it's taking a while to get used to it again. trying to find the right dpi for browsing. i don't need the high dpi setting really, and the low i only use when photoshopping.


----------



## atomiccow

Other companies DPI switches will never match up to Razer's on the fly sensitivity change. Razer Mamba one the way for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

 The logitech g9 looks about as uncomfortable to hold as a rock. The ambidextrous Razers feel pretty bad too but the Deathadder is godly.


----------



## emofruit

I use the Razer Deathadder. Excellent mouse for right handed mice users, and to be honest, my hand is small and it fits the mouse very well. Love it. Playing CS has become a lot easier for me. Would buy again.


----------



## Bonthouse

Indeed, the Deathadder is pure love. Too bad there isn't doesn't have the extra buttons the Mamba does have, that would make it the ultimate mouse for me


----------



## emofruit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bonthouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Indeed, the Deathadder is pure love. Too bad there isn't doesn't have the extra buttons the Mamba does have, that would make it the ultimate mouse for me
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Well, the thing is I only use one side button for on-the-fly sensitivity, in the 5+ months I've owned it, I still haven't used the other side button. Perhaps I'll find a use for it as I pick up new games to play.


----------



## Galex

Ehi guys,i'm new here and i don't mean to be a necroposter but i just read "Mad Lust envy's headphone gaming guide" and i found it being exactly what i was looking for,someone that knows what he's talking about and that has tested tons and tons of headphones. I got my PC 360 because of that guide and i absolutely love it.
  Now,i know this is head-fi and it's obvious that a guide about headphones is something to seriously consider,not just some random guide on the internet but when i stood upon this guide about mice,i finally understood the difference between optical and laser mice,something that i didn't understand in months of searching around the web.
  What i'm asking is that even if you guys aren't that expert on gaming mice,i find this guide to be the best i've ever found in years and i would like to buy something else by listening to someone that has experience and knows what he's talking about (since the original poster obviously knew more than me).
   
  Sorry if this was a bit confusing but it's my first post ever and i didn't really know how to explain that i wanted to hear your guys' opinion on gaming mice with an updated guide just like mad lust envy's...but i guess i just did with this last sentence lol...ok i'm done. 
   
  Thanks for reading and thanks in advance


----------

